# Intel 82579V MTU (solucionado)

## pelelademadera

buenas, vengo con una consulta, me esta dando problemas la red onboard, es un asus p8z68v-pro, tiene un chip intel 82579V

el tema es asi, me conecto perfectamente por dhcpcd, obtiene ip y todas las yerbas, pero no funciona, dmesg reporta esto indefinidamente:

 *Quote:*   

> [   23.235577] e1000e: eth0 NIC Link is Up 100 Mbps Full Duplex, Flow Control: Rx/Tx
> 
> [   23.235580] e1000e 0000:00:19.0: eth0: 10/100 speed: disabling TSO
> 
> [   28.462538] e1000e 0000:00:19.0: eth0: changing MTU from 1500 to 576
> ...

 

googleando encontre una solucion parcial.

lo que hago es booteo. ejecuto:

```
pelo-pc pelo # ifconfig eth0 mtu 576
```

y net.eth0 restart

ahi funciona de maravillas.

no soy muy experto en esto, no tengo ni idea que es mtu. hay alguna forma de setearlo x defecto en 576?

edite /etc/dhcpcd.conf poniendo:

option interface_mtu

#option interface_mtu

option interface_mtu 576

option eth0_mtu

ninguna resulto....

gracias por la ayuda

ahh, por si hace falta, el modulo que usa es e1000e

----------

## Luciernaga

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unidad_m%C3%A1xima_de_transferencia

Mira si en el núcleo tienes activado el controlador para ese interfaz, creo que por defecto no lo tiene ..., las Intel son un coñazo.

Saludetes  :Wink: 

----------

## agdg

Edita /etc/conf.d/net y añade:

mtu_eth0="1500"

El valor estándar en redes ethernet es mtu 1500. Así que yo probaría primero forzando mtu 1500. Si no funciona lo dejas en 576 que sabes que funciona.

Aunque la wikipedia debe estar bien explicado, resumiendo el mtu es el tamaño en bytes de los paquetes IP. En función del tráfico es mejor un valor pequeño o grande, así por ejemplo una red de cámaras IP se beneficiaría de los Jumbo Frame (mtu 9000) mientras que en una red con mucho 'ruido' es mejor usar un valor de mtu pequeño (mtu 576).

El problema de los valores alto de mtu, es que si existe corrupción de datos el rendimiento cae rápidamente. Y el problema de los valores bajos de mtu es que necesitan gran cantidad de paquetes IP para transportar la misma información por lo que el rendimiento cae por saturación del hardware.

----------

## pelelademadera

evidentemente el problema es de mi proveedor de internet.

el dhcpcd eth0 me devuelve esto:

 *Quote:*   

> pelo-pc pelo # /etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart
> 
>  * Bringing down interface eth0
> 
>  *   Stopping dhcpcd on eth0 ...                                                                                                                           [ ok ]
> ...

 

aparentemente con esa linea en 576 funciona.... ahora reinicio y confirmo

EDIT: Funciona con esa linea en net.... muchas gracias

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

Agradecido por esta grandiosa ayuda, he pasado casi un mes dándome trompadas contra la tarjeta de red, no se porque sucedió esto pero desde la actualización del kernel 3.3 perdí la conexión, iniciaba el sistema recibía ip desde mi router y luego de unos segundos ya no había nada. Reinicie varias veces la eth0 de forma manual en la consola y sucedía de idéntica manera, jamas se me ocurrió pensar que era el bendito MTU que debe setearse a 576, intente con 1500 y fallo nuevamente.

mtu=576   :Very Happy: 

----------

